
Crocs: The Rise and Fall of the Ugliest Shoes in the World - Flemlord
http://www.salon.com/news/brand_graveyard/feature/2009/07/27/crocs/index.html?source=rss&aim=/news/brand_graveyard/feature
======
Oompa
I always thought they were ugly and never understood their popularity, but I
guess comfort makes sense. However, I've always found it rather easy to find
very comfortable shoes, and most of my shoes are in some obnoxious color.

